# film photography in Bangkok



## WoodCamera (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi folks!

It's my first post and I'm planning to move to Bangkok in certain months.

My personal hobby is making wooden cameras and taking pictures, not digital but analogue film pictures. 

So, I'm wondering whether Bangkok has multiple choices for film development and film scan?
And I hope to know the cost for these.

Thanks in advance.


----------

